# does cruze have start/stop technology?



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> im hearing a lot of the luxury brands putting on start/stop technology in their car and was wondering if the cruze might have this as well. for people that arent familiar with what that is. its basically the car turning off the motor when youre stopped and start it right back up when you press the gas. its does it very seamlessly that you dont even notice other than the revs going down on the tachometer. it helps save gas in the long run.


No it doesn't. start/stop costs a extra and it's very unpopular technology in the US.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

no push button on the cruze, i doubt there ever will be either. and it is pretty unpopular here in the states, not sure why


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> no push button on the cruze, i doubt there ever will be either. and it is pretty unpopular here in the states, not sure why


im not talking about the push button start though. a lot of higher end cars now have this technology that shuts off the engine whenever you stop for more than a few seconds but still keeps everything else turned on in the car. it starts the engine as soon as you hit the gas and there is very minimal lag and you dont notice any difference except in improved gas mileage.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe that due to the modest 5% or so of gained fuel economy, the price tag to have this system turns consumers off in the USA. 

We will see more vehicles with it as manuafacturing costs come down. Not only is the purchase price tag high, but the costs in replacing the high dollar components once warranty expires has to be addressed. These vehicles are called micro hybrids or mini hybrids.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

beware..having owned a saturn hybrid with this technology...GM will run for the hills with before using again...i've had so many recalls with it and related components....


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> I believe that due to the modest 5% or so of gained fuel economy, the price tag to have this system turns consumers off in the USA.
> 
> We will see more vehicles with it as manuafacturing costs come down. Not only is the purchase price tag high, but the costs in replacing the high dollar components once warranty expires has to be addressed. These vehicles are called micro hybrids or mini hybrids.


thanks for the info. that makes a lot of sense why its not as common as we would like.



jlalill said:


> beware..having owned a saturn hybrid with this technology...GM will run for the hills with before using again...i've had so many recalls with it and related components....


i would chalk that to the technology being so new. i dont think it will be as bad if and when they do decide to start using that technology in their cars.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I do wish the Cruze had the push button start though. That is one thing that I miss about my 300C. No keys, and could keep the fob in my pocket without getti


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

jlalill said:


> beware..having owned a saturn hybrid with this technology...GM will run for the hills with before using again...i've had so many recalls with it and related components....


That mild hybrid version was stupid. it got slight mpg improvement over the regular model, but the problem is the mild hybrid version also had a smaller engine! so you can't compare the two. for all we know the smaller engine probably contributed to the higher mpg and not the start/stop...and it cost like 1 or 2k more.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

and the funny thing is that in 'stop and go' city traffic..it won't work for long...you have to basically travel enough to charge the battery and stop...but sitting on a highway or congested city traffic...it works once then stops..until you move at a constant speed for awhile..

all in all..it's a good idea..but needs improvements...which it will probably will in future


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

It's a good idea for sure but it's not something i can care for to have 5% savings in fuel. I wonder if this technology could cause problems to the engine being started and stopped so often?


----------

